
Apple's iPad - horrible ergonomics - urlwolf
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3640/apples-ipad-the-anandtech-review/8
======
stcredzero
This review is obviously rushed. They are doing the ergonomics section without
the case. That's a serious oversight. The case section has photo after photo
of the case incorrectly configured. This makes me lose faith in Anandtech
reviews. If they are this incompetent with a product I'm familiar with, how
can I trust them on ibis I'm not familiar with?

~~~
stcredzero
ibis -- thanks iPad autocorrect! items

